# Vali



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Seems like I only get good pictures of him, so this'll be his third time running 










My Marble Dragon PK. Camera hog monster.


----------



## crownie (Apr 27, 2010)

Ooooo! He's so gorgeous! and I love this pic of him


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

See that Remy? >_> Thats your next mission. Locate and capture the enemy, eliminate the competition.
.....
Ahem...
Thats an AMAZING shot CR o: I envy it. The lighting is just perfect, and his expression is awesome xDD Hes all like "o3o Nomnomz?"


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Wow. He's amazing. The scales on the side of his face and his eyes remind me of my old Iguana. Such a pretty fishy.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Thank you all 

@ DH, I didn't even see the food there until you pointed it out o_o; He's a bad eater x.x; He barely eats anything at all, just leaves it floating. I thought I got it all this time -.-;;
And Vali is in no way going down >.> My itty bitty dude is a liek a TYGER.

@VG, I love how cameras pick up such detail >.> You can't even see that with the human eye, and it picks it up perfectly. It's why I adore this camera xD And thank you!


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

Amazing fish!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

He's so gorgeous. Love that quirky expression on his face :3


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

That is a great photo shot.
I love the bubbles around him, he's very pretty!!


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks all! Vali is blushing >.>


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice pic!


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

O~ I just lost *laughs* What a lovely image c:


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Thank you! :3 But I'm actually thinking of switching this pic for a different one. Vali'll have been in it for 2 months in a row, and I honestly don't really like this picture x.x;

I was actually thinking about using this picture, lol


----------

